
Living Computers Museum Closing - tass
https://www.livingcomputers.org/Closure.aspx
======
tass
One of my favourite museums may be closing indefinitely.

The museum was operating online-only for a while, but Vulcan (formerly Paul
Allen’s) is beginning to close their art and entertainment division, which
makes it seem unlikely to reopen:
[https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/vulcan-to-
close-i...](https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/vulcan-to-close-its-
arts-entertainment-division-which-includes-cinerama-and-seattle-art-fair/)

